# L2/L3 Orchid Mantis pics



## Candles (Jan 17, 2007)

I just received a group of beautiful L2/L3 Orchid Mantis nymphs last week from Yen Saw. I finally was able to get some pics and wanted to share them with you all. I had a blast trying to get photos of these lil' nymphs. They sure can move when they want to. All I can say is I'm sure glad I wasn't using film or I'd have nothing but empty stick pics. :lol: I'm still new to digi cams, I just got my first one for Christmas and still not use to all the settings so sorry in advance.  





































Thanx,

Kimberly


----------



## Ian (Jan 17, 2007)

Beautiful photos Kinberly! What camera are you using?


----------



## yen_saw (Jan 17, 2007)

Nice pic Kimberly, these are L2, i believed some of should them have molted into L3 by now. Glad to see they are doing well. Great job!


----------



## Candles (Jan 17, 2007)

> Beautiful photos Kinberly! What camera are you using?


Hi Ian and thank you.  I'm using a Canon G7


----------



## Candles (Jan 17, 2007)

> Nice pic Kimberly, these are L2, i believed some of should them have molted into L3 by now. Glad to see they are doing well. Great job!


Hi Yen,

I just finished misting and since the one this morning, found I had 5 more molt out today.


----------



## OGIGA (Jan 17, 2007)

Wow! They are beautiful.

Approximately how big are they when they are L3?


----------



## timp (Jan 17, 2007)

Theyre so sweet!


----------



## Candles (Jan 17, 2007)

> Wow! They are beautiful.Approximately how big are they when they are L3?


The one I measured stands about 1 cm tall with an over all body length of approximately 1 1/2 cm.


----------



## robo mantis (Jan 17, 2007)

how do you set up a photo shooting area?


----------



## Candles (Jan 17, 2007)

> how do you set up a photo shooting area?


Hi robo mantis,

I just used my desk and a desk lamp for lighting. A large vial with some paper towel to hold a stick securely and my monitor as the back drop. I tried to use different wallpapers on my screen but found the plain black showed the colors of these guys the best.






I've seen so many beautiful shots in this forum, I'd love to hear some tips and tricks from others.

Best regards,

Kimberly


----------



## Jwonni (Jan 18, 2007)

Nice pics of some great mantids

Thanks for sharing your method, my dad wants something to try his new camera our on so he's asked for me to brings a couple of my little guys to his house so he might wanna know peoples little tricks as well


----------



## robo mantis (Jan 18, 2007)

thanks candles i hope one day to get a nice enough camera to do that


----------

